# Fish out of Venice but live in corpus looking to get out more



## Dem Boyz (May 14, 2015)

Fish out of Venice but live in corpus looking to get out more offshore got a 30 foot pro line I keep in Venice got all my own tackle lures teasers etc.willing to carry my own weight let me know anyone interested let me know will also be willing to take you to Venice 361557 1718 mike.


----------



## Dem Boyz (May 14, 2015)

looking for someone who has offshore Boat I need crew preferably corpus area to Houston I have my own boat 30 foot pro line in Venice Louisiana willing to trade fishing trips or split costs


----------



## Dem Boyz (May 14, 2015)

And needs crew Lmfao


----------



## mecauca (Apr 5, 2013)

*Crew member*

Hi there, I have my own blue water gear and nice to be your crew in Venice


----------



## kaseneil (Apr 22, 2015)

Still looking for a partner..I am going offshore soon, I have a boat


----------

